# I Bought An Ugly Horse



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I think her bump (is it a wart or something else?) gives her face character. All I know is that pretty is as pretty does - she may very well still have a great beauty left to reveal to you.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

THAT HORSE IS NOT UGLY!!!!!!!! all she needs is a bath and love.. her attitude will change if you work with her some! and i am glad you did not let her go tot he sale! good job! and she is beautiful! what happend to her nose?


----------



## andysgagirl (Aug 6, 2009)

Shes not ugly. Besides we are not perfect either, if you had a scar/mole/something unattractive on your face you wouldn't want everyone going around ranting about how ugly you were. Horses are beautiful creatures, inside and out, and deserve to be treated with respect and love. Its a good thing you saved her from going to auction and you can give her a loving home.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

i agree in and out!


----------



## NoniPony (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah all you have to do is put some Ointment/wound creme on those cuts on her nose and give her some TLC...the horse may suprise you =]


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

all horses suprise us..they all have their quriks(sp?)..they all have an attitude at times and no horse is ugly..people ised to call my horse ugly and i flipped out at my barn party because this snotty little 9 yr old called my horse ugly and i almost slapped her but my trainer heard me yelling at her and made her leave for a while until her paretns could make her behave and be nice.. she is beautiful in her own way!


----------



## hollybee (Aug 14, 2009)

She's gorgeous
Anyway looks aren't everything, i think you should appreciate her a bit more


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Awwww, she's not ugly.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

there are little girls who would kill to have this horse, trust me. And besides, the most important things to consider when buying a horse are health and ability, not looks.


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Aww I don't think she's ugly. Just needs some TLC!


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

roro said:


> And besides, the most important things to consider when buying a horse are health and ability, not looks.


Agreed.

Do you know what that bump on her nose is? It gives her a bit of character! :lol:


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree, I don't think she's ugly at all, especially when you see past the bumps. You can really tell in the second picture.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ok well apparently the ugly thing is weighing heavy here. i have no problem with her being ugly and admitting it. its like the "ugly horse competiton" thread. i entered her in it, because she IS ugly. doesnt make me love her any less or treat her any different. but im not going to say shes the most beautiful horse in the world because i know its not true. but on the other hand its not like im going to put a bag on her head because im embarassed.



themacpack said:


> I think her bump (is it a wart or something else?) gives her face character. All I know is that pretty is as pretty does - she may very well still have a great beauty left to reveal to you.


if she didnt have a great beauty inside, i wouldnt have bought her. ive been working with her for 4yrs. i know her inside and out



HorsesHorses08 said:


> THAT HORSE IS NOT UGLY!!!!!!!! all she needs is a bath and love.. her attitude will change if you work with her some! and i am glad you did not let her go tot he sale! good job! and she is beautiful! what happend to her nose?


like i stated, ive worked with her for 4yrs. shes just a hormonal, stubborn, finiky mare, her attitude just isnt going to change. and her nose is from being so headshy, we couldnt even walk by her stall because she would throw herself over backwards and hit her nose on the top of the stall. i approximate shes broken it about 3 times, and the large lump is scar tissue. 



NoniPony said:


> Yeah all you have to do is put some Ointment/wound creme on those cuts on her nose and give her some TLC...the horse may suprise you =]


ointment and wound cream dont help something like that



hollybee said:


> She's gorgeous
> Anyway looks aren't everything, i think you should appreciate her a bit more


i know looks arent everything, and obviously i appreciate her or i wouldnt have bought her would i? i would have let her go to the sale


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I think she's gorgeous!


----------



## charlene1985 (Aug 4, 2009)

Shes not a beauty queen but not a gremlin either lol. How did she do in the ugly contest? What u see in the horse is the most important right? Hope u made the right decision and glad tho know there are still ppl out there to love the horses with a few quirks!


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

Jeeez.. What's the big deal? she called her horse ugly.. so? She obviously loves the horse otherwise she wouldn't have bought her. she dosn't need to think she's drop dead gorgeous to love her. Seriously it's not like the horse is gonna get on the computer and read this thread -eye roll-


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

People it's not like they are calling your horse ugly. And they bought it even though their opinion is that the horse is ugly. I had an ugly horse as well =] it makes us love them even more =]


----------



## Beloved Killer (May 23, 2009)

AlmagroN said:


> whats that supposed to mean?
> if youre refering to me, obviously i dont believe that since I BOUGHT HER. thats a pretty snotty comment to make


My point is that it doesn't matter what the horse looks like.

Why bother calling it ugly? It's obviously going to be misconstrued.


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I removed a series of posts for getting rude, argumentative and for foul language. 

The thread was obviously made "tongue in cheek" so keep it on target.


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

OMG she broke her nose possibly 3 times!!! what happend to her before you got her? or is it just because she is hormonal and skitzy mare and was just scared?


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

thank you for understanding me some of you!!! 

charlene- i dont know how she did in the contest, seeing how it was one of the contest threads that never was finished.

horseshorses- we dont know why she was like that. i personally dont believe it was just the way she was, because after 4yrs, she doesnt do it anymore. ya never know what damage someone has done to a horse in the first 3yrs of their life. :-( 

although i will say over the last year shes developed something new. she is a "german shepherd guard horse" when we are in the paddock getting ready to go race. if anyone has seen a paddock (not like pasture) its a bunch of stalls next to each other and across from each other where all the horses get ready, identified, and tested before they race. welly anyway, she charges at people walking by and NO ONE, i mean NO ONE that she doesnt know can get into her stall. she will kick and bite at them. and if you know her regularly, thats not her at all. shes quiet and shy and keeps to herself in the stall. also in our isle at our barn in crossties she will kick at people she doesnt know if they walk by. im not sure why she started this....???


----------



## HorsesHorses08 (Jul 7, 2009)

aw that is so sad! but it is good that she does not do it anymore! i would say the kicking and charging is because of a distrust.


----------



## ameliaelizabeth (Jul 22, 2009)

I don't think she's ugly at all! She may have some imperfections but most horses have some sort of scarring or some odd characteristic in one way or another. She's lovely! =P Don't want her? I'll take her! =D I loves me a solid bay horse.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

ameliaelizabeth said:


> =P Don't want her? I'll take her! =D I loves me a solid bay horse.


 oh nay nay, she is mine. shes actually part of my plan to buy a house. all the money she makes racing we are putting away in a bank account to go towards a house. then when we finally buy one, depending on how shes racing- if shes doing good she will continue, if not she will retire to my house with my other brood mare and become a brood mare herself. shes very very verrrryyyyy well bred, and is valuable as a broodmare.


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

i agree she is not ugly. i had a horse that was badly mistreated headshy the works. she was so scared of people that the whites in her eyes showed all the time. the name of this mare originally was firecracker i imediately threw that name to the wind and changed her name to cinnamon n' spice. she had flecks of white throughout her coat. i worked with that mare for 7 years got her going good. i had plenty of people wanting to buy her for their children i told them all she is not a kids horse to this day she is not a kids horse. my 2 boys can't ride her. she is half blind in her left eye because of the abuse. i gave her to a friend of mine but i see her everyday. i still spend alot of time with her but my friend loves her to death. i saved her from going to slaughter. she was mt trial and error horse learned alot from her and still do. everyone one said that about mine to but she wasn't ugly to me and is the best riding horse that i will ever of had. she is in her forever home and if they decide to get out of it then she comes back to me we had this done in a contract i still have it.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

I tend to look at a horse's character through their eyes, she has kind eyes, esp. in the second pic. I'm glad you bought her.


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

dashygirl said:


> I tend to look at a horse's character through their eyes, she has kind eyes, esp. in the second pic. I'm glad you bought her.


eh shes ok. shes a mare though, so she definately has her moments. shes horrible to shoe, she pulls away, lays on you, swishes her tail in your face, anything to be bad lol. if she goes into heat, youre pretty much screwed racing and working with her. we had a marble put in her a few weeks ago, but today she still is in heat. she goes in for a day or two and then comes out. before the marble she had to be on regumate every day all year. didnt matter the season, she would come into heat. so it hasnt completely stopped her, but its helped. 

i remember the first day i met her. she stepped out of the stall and deliberately (because she still does this sometimes, especially in crossties) stepped on my foot. i couldnt get her off for the life of me. i still dont know how she didnt break it lol.


----------

